# Press Release: Dish Network Expands Local HD Markets



## Rob Glasser

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS​*
*Englewood, Colo., April 14, 2008* - DISH Network® (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, today announced the addition of four high definition (HD) local markets: Cleveland - Akron (Canton), Ohio; Milwaukee, Wisc.; Richmond - Petersburg, Va.; and Tampa - St. Petersburg (Sarasota), Fl. DISH Network now offers HD locals in 43 markets, reaching more than 58 percent of U.S. TV households.

"DISH Network's local HD market rollout continues as we charge toward our goal of reaching 100 local HD markets by the end of 2008," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We are excited that DISH Network customers in these new HD markets can enjoy their favorite primetime programming in stunning high definition."

In order to view HD programming, DISH Network customers will need to upgrade to a dishHD receiver like the award-winning ViP722™. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms, one in HD and one in standard definition. The ViP722 can record up to 55 hours of HD and up to 350 hours of standard definition programming and allows customers to pause, rewind and fast forward live TV.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR and free installation (a $49.99 value).

For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction, which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## FogCutter

Well, it's not SciFi HD, but it is progress. Ft Wayne HD locals can't be more than five or ten years out now. Can't wait.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

FogCutter said:


> Well, it's not SciFi HD, but it is progress. Ft Wayne HD locals can't be more than five or ten years out now. Can't wait.


Ahhh, who cares about Ft. Wayne, IN  Just as long as we get'em in the Cape Girardeau-Paducah area by year's end. Or at least by Fall...so I can watch Sarah Connor Chronicles in HD.


----------



## dtv757

yea the locals on the RICHMOND AVS thready confirmed that richmond locals were launched... 


i think the other part of VA (NORFOLK) is scheduled for MAY release.


----------



## James Long

FogCutter said:


> Well, it's not SciFi HD, but it is progress. Ft Wayne HD locals can't be more than five or ten years out now. Can't wait.


South Bend HD locals are up but not on ... Grand Rapids and Flint as well. You can hope that Fort Wayne goes the way of those neighbors and gets an uplink (instead of Indianapolis ... which was on 118° and removed before released).


----------



## Ray_Clum

James Long said:


> South Bend HD locals are up but not on ... Grand Rapids and Flint as well. You can hope that Fort Wayne goes the way of those neighbors and gets an uplink (instead of Indianapolis ... which was on 118° and removed before released).


Don't get me started on that one James.... I finally broke down and threw up a 80" antenna and get most Indy stations now OTA - and I love it!


----------



## puckwithahalo

stick30 said:


> Original quote moved to the HD Discussion Thread.


this is not the no hd gripe thread.


----------



## Richard King

stick30 said:


> Original quote moved to the HD Discussion Thread.


Actually, being 80 miles away from my local transmitters, I was quite pleased when they added West Palm Beach to the local lineup. Just because YOU can "get an antenna" doesn't mean that everyone can.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Got my wing dish installed today.... just waiting for the Grand Rapids DMA to become available! Interesting that even the installer didn't know that the GR HD channels were going to be on 61.5. He had to call the "home office" to confirm as he didn't know why he had an order to put it in.


----------



## steelhorse

dtv757 said:


> yea the locals on the RICHMOND AVS thready confirmed that richmond locals were launched...
> 
> i think the other part of VA (NORFOLK) is scheduled for MAY release.


What about the other part of VA, Roanoake?


----------



## adamjeeps

steelhorse said:


> What about the other part of VA, Roanoake?


Let's not forget about the Charlottesville market in Central VA. At #181 out of about 210, I expect to get HD locals in about 2012.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Roanoke and Charlottesville are still a bit off...though I expect Roanoke will come first. My cousin works for the ABC ins Charlottesville, will ask him if he has heard anything on his end.


----------



## Rob Glasser

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS​*
*Englewood, Colo., April 16, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, today announced the addition of three high definition (HD) local markets: Baltimore, Md.; Columbia, S.C.; and Green Bay, Wisc. DISH Network® now offers HD locals in 46 markets, reaching more than 60 percent of U.S. TV households.

In order to view HD programming, DISH Network customers will need to upgrade to a dishHD receiver like the award-winning ViP722™. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms, one in HD and one in standard definition. The ViP722 can record up to 55 hours of HD and up to 350 hours of standard definition programming and allows customers to pause, rewind and fast forward live TV.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR and free installation (a $49.99 value).

For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.
# # #​*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction, which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## jandar

adamjeeps said:


> Let's not forget about the Charlottesville market in Central VA. At #181 out of about 210, I expect to get HD locals in about 2012.


Well Jacksonville, FL is the 49th ranked DMA. I expect HD LIL from Dish sometime in the next 10 years as well. Not bad considering Dish stated originally that they were coming in 2006.

:nono2:


----------



## JohnH

Well, Green Bay and Baltimore were turned on today.

Have not seen Columbia, SC yet.


----------



## DAG

So what is the latest on Hartford, CT? We were on the list weeks ago and now are no where to be found...


----------



## JohnH

Columbia, SC now available


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Well, my market isn't ready yet, but the more markets and the more frequent E*'s getting them out, the more hope I get that my market will finally see the light of day. Of course, D* just got it in the last batch they released.


----------



## IndyTim

I may have missed this in earlier threads, but what criteria is used to bring locals online? Indianapolis is the 19th largest city in the U.S. but is preceeded by 46 other localities coming online, including the bustling metropolis of Green Bay?!


----------



## JohnH

IndyTim said:


> I may have missed this in earlier threads, but what criteria is used to bring locals online? Indianapolis is the 19th largest city in the U.S. but is preceeded by 46 other localities coming online, including the bustling metropolis of Green Bay?!


Indianapolis was in the process once, but it is thought the Locals did not want to play Charlie ball. So, they were taken down and may not reappear.


----------



## James Long

IndyTim said:


> I may have missed this in earlier threads, but what criteria is used to bring locals online? Indianapolis is the 19th largest city in the U.S. but is preceeded by 46 other localities coming online, including the bustling metropolis of Green Bay?!


As JohnH notes, it's up to the local stations to cooperate ... and a decision of DISH on where to put the market.

Locals for South Bend Indiana are uplinked now ... not yet available but another "way down the list" market that will probably be available before Indy. But DISH is using a spotbeam off of a satellite at 61.5° to provide that signal.

In order to serve Indy from 61.5° MANY people will need a second dish ... that may also be part of the consideration. Putting a bigger market on a better dish. There also may be a question of if a 61.5° spotbeam covers Indy. There is a lot more in the decision than just working down the market list top to bottom.


----------



## BobaBird

Hartford has been added to a spotbeam on 61.5° per this week's Uplink Activity thread. It is targeted to become available this month.


----------



## IndyTim

Thanks for the feedback, James and JohnH. I'm enjoying the locals OTA, so it's really not a big deal for me. I do miss having PBS HD, though. For some reason my rabbit ears don't pick it up, but hear a larger outdoor one probably would.


----------



## HobbyTalk

James Long said:


> In order to serve Indy from 61.5° MANY people will need a second dish ... that may also be part of the consideration. Putting a bigger market on a better dish. There also may be a question of if a 61.5° spotbeam covers Indy. There is a lot more in the decision than just working down the market list top to bottom.


I suspect that the majority of people in the Grand Rapids DMA will also need a wing dish for 61.5 to get the locals. They are scheduled to go live in May.


----------



## James Long

Grand Rapids is further down the list (39th). Indy is at 26th on the EKB list.
Locals by Market Rank

Indy may be a market DISH plans on covering from 129° when the new satellite launches.


----------



## pax1965

James Long said:


> As JohnH notes, it's up to the local stations to cooperate ... and a decision of DISH on where to put the market.
> 
> Locals for South Bend Indiana are uplinked now ... not yet available but another "way down the list" market that will probably be available before Indy. But DISH is using a spotbeam off of a satellite at 61.5° to provide that signal.
> 
> In order to serve Indy from 61.5° MANY people will need a second dish ... that may also be part of the consideration. Putting a bigger market on a better dish. There also may be a question of if a 61.5° spotbeam covers Indy. There is a lot more in the decision than just working down the market list top to bottom.


When South Bend, IN goes live will it be on 61.5?


----------



## James Long

Apparently. That is where it is testing.
(Tests do not always lead to releases.)


----------



## HobbyTalk

James Long said:


> Grand Rapids is further down the list (39th). Indy is at 26th on the EKB list.
> Locals by Market Rank
> 
> Indy may be a market DISH plans on covering from 129° when the new satellite launches.


Ahhh... I understand what you are saying. Not the highest percentage but highest actual numbers. That makes sense.


----------



## pax1965

James Long said:


> Apparently. That is where it is testing.
> (Tests do not always lead to releases.)


Hopefully that will not be the permanent location. I have a Dish 1000 which as you know doesn't get the 61.5 location. I do have an antenna and pickup all the South Bend locals, but it would be nice to have another recording option.


----------



## JohnH

pax1965 said:


> Hopefully that will not be the permanent location. I have a Dish 1000 which as you know doesn't get the 61.5 location. I do have an antenna and pickup all the South Bend locals, but it would be nice to have another recording option.


Do not plan on them being anywhere other than 61.5. It is very rare that they move them from one slot to another. If there was room on the DiSH 1000 they likely would have already been there.


----------



## James Long

Yes ... we should feel fortunate that they are available on some satellite, especially considering our market rank. I see very little likelyhood of getting them moved to another satellite.


----------



## reggiew

Any word on this coming to Las Vegas?


----------



## david_jr

While we're at it how bout Albany,NY? Is there a place to find out launch dates?


----------



## pparazorback

reggiew said:


> Any word on this coming to Las Vegas?


Unfortunately, no one outside of your area would know. What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. :lol:

That being said, It looks like Vegas was a "Blue Dot" on the map indicating that they were anticipated to be live before the end of this year.


----------



## lamp525

david_jr said:


> While we're at it how bout Albany,NY? Is there a place to find out launch dates?


I see Portland, ME,but not Bangor, ME..a site for launch dates???


----------



## BobaBird

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm#future which also has a direct link into dishnetwork.com.


----------



## Hamp89

No love for Toledo, OH yet?


----------



## joe42

BobaBird said:


> See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm#future which also has a direct link into dishnetwork.com.


Thanks for the link.

*checks*

*faints*

THUD

My locals were uploaded on 4/2 and they're listed Early 2nd Q 08. I guess 2nd Q is Apr-Jun so early would be Apr-mid May.

I'll be shocked if they show up in the next month.


----------



## reggiew

pparazorback said:


> Unfortunately, no one outside of your area would know. What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. :lol:
> 
> That being said, It looks like Vegas was a "Blue Dot" on the map indicating that they were anticipated to be live before the end of this year.


Where is this map, because the maps I see don't have Las Vegas, NV on them.


----------



## Hunter Green

Burlington, VT HD locals just appeared on our guide today. We weren't expecting that until next month!


----------



## johnner1999

Hunter Green said:


> Burlington, VT HD locals just appeared on our guide today. We weren't expecting that until next month!


I hope the Hartford CT locals appear sooner as well  This is a good sign though!

on that note does anyone know if the Hartford market will get all 4 networks in HD? And how has the quility been for HD locals in other markets; near OTA quality?


----------



## pparazorback

reggiew said:


> Where is this map, because the maps I see don't have Las Vegas, NV on them.


try here. If I am correct, Vegas is just about at the southern tip of NV, which is where a nice big blue dot is.

The entire chat is here.


----------



## BobaBird

That's just where I found LV the last time I went. 

The map shown at CES is linked to from the EKB HD locals page. It's clearer but current and future markets are all green dots. See http://www.engadgethd.com/photos/dish-network-booth-tour/573426/ .


----------



## Rob Glasser

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS​*
*Englewood, Colo., April 24, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of eight high definition (HD) local markets: Burlington - Plattsburgh, Vt.; Greensboro - High Point - Winston Salem, N.C.; Greenville - Spartanburg - Asheville - Anderson, S.C.; Huntsville - Decatur, Ala.; Jackson, Miss.; Knoxville, Tenn.; Mobile - Pensacola (Ft. Walton Beach), Ala.; and Providence - New Bedford, R.I. In January, DISH Network® announced plans to enhance its HD programming line-up throughout 2008. DISH Network continues its commitment to reach the year-end goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels.
DISH Network now offers HD locals in 54 markets, reaching more than 64 percent of U.S. TV households.

In order to view HD programming, DISH Network customers can upgrade to a dishHD receiver like the award-winning ViP722™. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms, one in HD and one in standard definition. The ViP722 can record up to 55 hours of HD and up to 350 hours of standard definition and allows customers to pause, rewind and fast forward their favorite TV programming.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR and free installation (a $49.99 value).

For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.
# # #​*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction, which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## DAG

johnner1999 said:


> I hope the Hartford CT locals appear sooner as well  This is a good sign though!
> 
> on that note does anyone know if the Hartford market will get all 4 networks in HD? And how has the quility been for HD locals in other markets; near OTA quality?


WTNH, WFSB, WVIT, and WTIC have all been uplinking as of 4/16/08. I was hoping they would become available to us with this recent batch of announcements, but it appears we will have to wait some more. :nono:


----------



## James Long

Shouldn't be long. Eight markets this week ... it looks like DISH is opening the floodgates.


----------



## fredp

Burlington locals look great! They were even early for a change based on the original Charlie chat(3/2008) locals target dates.


----------



## booger

I'm not seeing Greenville, Spartanburg, Anderson in my guide. How do I fix this and are they on 129 or 61.5?


----------



## James Long

All new HD locals are on 61.5° ... a ViP receiver and subscription to that DMA's locals is required.


----------



## booger

Uh that's a problem. My Dish points to 110, 119 and 129. Crap!


----------



## booger

Yep, the new locals are on 61.5. Dish offers a free dish and install with a 2 year commitment. I called a local installer and they are coming out tomorrow to install. It will end up running me about $100.

Local HD...Sweet.


----------



## billmarc

Yes, it looks like Indy is going to have to wait. What are the prospects for HD in Louisville and Cincinnati? Will DISH be dropping the HD locals that are on the national feeds on 129 and maybe adding others and what about HD feeds for the CW locals?


----------



## max1

This is disappointing I was hoping Dish would add the Omaha locals. Good thing I am on a month to month contract if we don't get the Omaha locals by July I will probably go with D. Does anybdoy if Omaha locals will ever get on Dish?Max.


----------



## skippytym99

booger said:


> I'm not seeing Greenville, Spartanburg, Anderson in my guide. How do I fix this and are they on 129 or 61.5?


thry are probly going to be on 61.5


----------



## thrillerbee

So for someone that doesn't have a clue... My dish is pointed at 110, 119, & 129. How do I get channels on 61.5? Could someone point me to a reference that would explain it all?


----------



## James Long

To get 61.5° you would need to add a second dish pointing south east to your system. Depending on what switches/type of Dish1000 you have you would either replace 129° in your system or add 61.5° and have all four locations.


----------



## UKWildcatFan

I have a dish 1000 and I just see 110, 119, and 129. Assuming I just need a switch to get 61.5, do I have to pay for the switch?


----------



## lionsrule

booger said:


> Yep, the new locals are on 61.5. Dish offers a free dish and install with a 2 year commitment. I called a local installer and they are coming out tomorrow to install. It will end up running me about $100.
> 
> Local HD...Sweet.


Why are you paying?? And why are you signing a 2 yr deal??


----------



## diggerg56

UKWildcatFan said:


> I have a dish 1000 and I just see 110, 119, and 129. Assuming I just need a switch to get 61.5, do I have to pay for the switch?


 In order to receive locals from the 61.5 bird you have to have a second dish installed. Your existing dish cannot "see" that satellite as it's much further SE than the other satellites.


----------



## equinoxman

HD looks really good in Rhode Island


----------



## UKWildcatFan

diggerg56 said:


> In order to receive locals from the 61.5 bird you have to have a second dish installed. Your existing dish cannot "see" that satellite as it's much further SE than the other satellites.


Ok is there any way around having to BUY another satellite. Plus I don't think having to sign a contract to get another is a good idea. I am very happy with Dish I left DTV for them. But I'm not gonna go pay for more equipment when I think thats something they should provide. If it was a receiver I could understand paying.


----------



## booger

lionsrule said:


> Why are you paying?? And why are you signing a 2 yr deal??


I can pay$60 with no commitment or $0 with 2 year commitment. The installer I called was nice enough to call me back today to tell me that Dish has worked out a pretty good deal with installers so he would still be coming by tomorrow and those were my two options.

I can install a dish but I'm not sure the type of switch I need. My current Dish 1000 does not have one since I only have a VIP622.

I confirmed the two options with Dish support today and so did the installer.


----------



## booger

It looks like instead of using 61.5 for a mirror of 129, Dish is now going to use both. Fine by me. I would rather have the option of more HD (Like my freaking locals) than waiting on a new sat that would keep me from having another dish.

This may be a problem for some but for me, I'm not complaining!! I'll gladly have another dish thrown up to get what I want.

You don't have to pay for anything if you don't want to. Don't be mislead. I opted to call a tech myself so that I would be on the short list. Think about it. Right now in my area of South Carolina, over 400,000 people live in the area that Dish now offers local HD for. Out of those 400K with Dish a vast majority will need a new dish to hit 61.5. I've waited for local HD long enough and I'm sure as hell not going to wait on a new dish install unless I absolutely have to. That's why I called.

Luckily, the installer was nice enough to call me back and offer the two options Dish offers. He could have come out and charged me whatever to do the same thing.

No complaints here....give me my HD and I'm happy.


----------



## johnner1999

do people think the hartford local hd stations will go live next week; or do we need to wait till June?


----------



## booger

UKWildcatFan said:


> Ok is there any way around having to BUY another satellite. Plus I don't think having to sign a contract to get another is a good idea. I am very happy with Dish I left DTV for them. But I'm not gonna go pay for more equipment when I think thats something they should provide. If it was a receiver I could understand paying.


You could call Dish and tell them this. They may give you a deal, not charge you, no new commitments and you still get the dish for 61.5.

Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## booger

James Long said:


> To get 61.5° you would need to add a second dish pointing south east to your system. Depending on what switches/type of Dish1000 you have you would either replace 129° in your system or add 61.5° and have all four locations.


If most of the HD is mirrored on 61.5 then having this setup for me is even better. The signal for 129 has been weak for me. The elevation of the sat I think is what's causing me grief. 61.5 should come in better.


----------



## Hamp89

BobaBird said:


> That's just where I found LV the last time I went.
> 
> The map shown at CES is linked to from the EKB HD locals page. It's clearer but current and future markets are all green dots. See http://www.engadgethd.com/photos/dish-network-booth-tour/573426/ .


I'm really hoping Toledo, OH is one of those green dots...


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

I noticed all these local markets are all on the East Coast. Which I assume is why they are on 61.5. 

But can I assume that local markets in the Midwest and West will be on 129?


----------



## James Long

It depends on what you call the midwest. 

Milwaukee WI and Green Bay WI are already available to customers on 61.5° ... 
Madison WI and Chicago IL are uplinked and waiting ...
Four Michigan markets are there (one available), plus South Bend IN (testing).

I'd consider all of these midwest.

There are also spotbeams that will be uplinked from St Louis to 61.5° in the future to cover that area. What is on 129° or perhaps on both (I'd like to see Chicago be active on both) remains to be seen.


----------



## BobaBird

thrillerbee said:


> So for someone that doesn't have a clue... My dish is pointed at 110, 119, & 129. How do I get channels on 61.5? Could someone point me to a reference that would explain it all?


The long version is at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Adding 61-5 dish.htm


----------



## mattfast1

It should be noted that for now, St. Louis HD locals are on 118.7. What they're doing there, I have no idea, but I don't see E* annoying the citizens of St. Louis anytime soon and moving HD locals to 61.5.

If and when they move, I'd say it'll be when the Eastern Arc is setup.


----------



## James Long

There are several 118° markets showing up on 61.5° ... not a move, yet, but there.


----------



## skippytym99

mattfast1 said:


> It should be noted that for now, St. Louis HD locals are on 118.7. What they're doing there, I have no idea, but I don't see E* annoying the citizens of St. Louis anytime soon and moving HD locals to 61.5.
> 
> If and when they move, I'd say it'll be when the Eastern Arc is setup.


there is morethan like no room on 61.5 that is more then likely why those channels got put on 118.7. is is actually better that they are in 118 that means you dont need to have a second dish. the channels may never get moved ti 61.5.


----------



## skippytym99

you guys dont under stand that it is better to have only one dish. I think that is actually better. after amc 14 faild there is no more room on 61.5


----------



## BobaBird

There is actually now _more_ room on 61.5 now due to the departure of Sky Angel from E*3 and the use of spot beams on E*12. Had AMC14 reached orbit there would have been only a marginal increase in capacity. Its main purpose was to replace a satellite that can no longer transmit on all authorized transponders because of failures of primary and backup systems. E*3 has become the car that manages to get you to work and the store if you keep your fingers crossed and you dare not take it out of town.


----------



## James Long

Dish was loading up 118° with HD locals but stopped ... now it appears that they have changed directions, moved many of the internationals that were on 61.5° to 118° and freed up space to do a lot more at 61.5°. AMC-14 would have helped (since E3 can't cover all the transponders that it needs to) but there is still a lot that can be done with E3 and E12.

One dish is good ... and from all appearances 61.5° will be part of a "one dish" service. You just won't need the second dish pointed to 119°, etc.

AMC-14 would have restored four unusable transponders to service and provided protection that E3 does NOT have against future transponder failures. It was also a higher powered satellite than E3 (leading to better reception). DISH isn't entirely crippled by not getting AMC-14, but it does put a dent in their final plans.


----------



## Mustang Dave

Wow this has been a busy month for E*. Excellent!


----------



## SThacker

Does Cincinnati have HD locals yet by dish?


----------



## JSIsabella

Is there a full list somewhere of which of the local DMA markets Dish will have in HD?

I am in Youngstown, OH, which is # 106 of the DMA's, and was wondering if we are even on the list for Dish HD locals. The SD locals from Dish are OK, but we have really become spoiled with HD!!! We get local HD OTA, but it would be nice to be able to record more than one network show in HD at the same time.


----------



## neomaine

JSIsabella,

If its not already there, and I don't see it on this list:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/locals/channels/

...then I'm not sure when. There was a graphic going around, probably can find it in another thread that has a US map a colored dots. Green were already HD, yellow were on the way this year. It may give you an indication.


----------



## James Long

The guys at the Echostar Knowledge Base also try to keep track of the announcements and hints.
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm


----------



## david_jr

Thanks for the link James! Albany, NY uplinked!!!


----------



## James Long

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 1, 2008 (PrimeNewswire via COMTEX News Network) -- DISH Network Corporation (NasdaqISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition (HD) locals in Norfolk -- Portsmouth -- Newport News, Va.

In January, DISH Network(r) announced plans to enhance its HD programming line-up throughout 2008. DISH Network continues its commitment to reach the year-end goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels and now offers HD locals in 55 markets, reaching more than 64 percent of U.S. TV households.

In order to view HD programming, DISH Network customers can upgrade to a dishHD receiver like the award-winning ViP722(tm). The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms, one in HD and one in standard definition. The ViP722 can record up to 55 hours of HD and up to 350 hours of standard definition and allows customers to pause, rewind and fast forward their favorite TV programming.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR and free installation (a $49.99 value).

For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.


----------



## Lnd Svyr

I came home 4/30 and there they were. Spankin' new local hd channels in the "Norfolk" market! Like xmas, eh? Now I don't have to give up Bones and House for the SO to watch (gag) Dancing with the Stars and Idol. I gave up Lost because of those questionable shows.


----------



## mcss1985

so anyone having any luck getting a 2nd dish free of charge

I just tried and was told 59.99 or 2 year contract.

I will try again later and hopefully talk to someone on this continent.
Just wondering if anyone has had any luck yet.


----------



## clapple

Lnd Svyr said:


> I came home 4/30 and there they were. Spankin' new local hd channels in the "Norfolk" market! Like xmas, eh? Now I don't have to give up Bones and House for the SO to watch (gag) Dancing with the Stars and Idol. I gave up Lost because of those questionable shows.


A DVR would solve that problem!


----------



## halmil9

According to the last report May 1, 2008, local HD channels have been expanded in Norfolk area. Does Directv send out any notice to users to inform them of the channels involved? How do I know that they are TRULY providing local HD channels in Norfolk?


----------



## James Long

DISH Network uses separate high channel numbers for the HD locals and those channels carry a HD logo in the banner. What is mapped down yo the local channel number can be set up under "Local Channels" on the receiver (the place where OTA channels are scanned and added/deleted). But the banner and guide will mark the channel as HD. And yes, these are HD feeds from the station ... either received OTA from the station or (in some cases) delivered on a direct connection.

Not sure what DirecTV does ... this is a forum for DISH.


----------



## halmil9

They may have issued a press release but I DO NOT see it on my HD receiver. What is the true story? I would like to know if they will issue new channel numbers for the local HD stations?


----------



## James Long

IF you subscribe to locals (you're getting the SD ones) and you have a 61.5° dish (aimed SW) you should be seeing the new channels.


----------



## tsmacro

James Long said:


> IF you subscribe to locals (you're getting the SD ones) and you have a 61.5° dish (aimed SW) you should be seeing the new channels.


I'm sure it was just a typo on your part James but the 61.5 dish is actually aimed SE.


----------



## James Long

Yes ... SE is correct! (It is the other dishes that end up generally SW, or generally S if you're on the west coast.)


----------



## david_jr

What does it mean when it says CBS & NBC are reduced resolution? The link to hdlite proved useless.


----------



## JSIsabella

Thanks for the links!

I guess it will be a while, if ever, that we get local HD from Dish, but at least I have a few places to check....


----------



## BobaBird

david_jr said:


> What does it mean when it says CBS & NBC are reduced resolution?


Horizontal resolution is 1440 instead of the full 1920. I don't have the resources to track that, so let the other site carry the ball.


> The link to hdlite proved useless.


All I see there today is a rant about channel count with no way to get to the information on PQ.


----------



## DAG

Yup. They are finally here. No WTIC (Fox) yet, but since it has been uplinked as long as the others I'm sure it's coming.

BTW, the picture quality looks just the same as the corresponding OTA.


----------



## James Long

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 8, 2008 -- DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of two high definition (HD) local markets in Hartford & New Haven, Conn. and Portland - Auburn, Maine.

In January, DISH Network(r) announced plans to enhance its HD programming line-up throughout 2008. DISH Network continues its commitment to reach the year-end goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels and now offers HD locals in 57 markets, reaching more than 66 percent of U.S. TV households.

In order to view HD programming, DISH Network customers can upgrade to a dishHD receiver like the award-winning ViP722(tm). The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms, one in HD and one in standard definition. The ViP722 can record up to 55 hours of HD and up to 350 hours of standard definition and allows customers to pause, rewind and fast forward their favorite TV programming.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR and free installation (a $49.99 value).

For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.


----------



## phrelin

Any clue why these areas are not getting their Fox affiliates turned on?

Oh boy. Just discovered they are both Tribune Company owned stations.


----------



## DAG

phrelin said:


> Any clue why these areas are not getting their Fox affiliates turned on?
> 
> Oh boy. Just discovered they are both Tribune Company owned stations.


What does Tribune have to do with it? I sense there is some background here...


----------



## phrelin

See this thread and this thread.


----------



## halmil9

When will local HD channels be available in Virginia Beach, VA? Your announcement lists Richmond which is about 100 miles away.


----------



## jgurley

On May 1st Norfolk, Portsmouth and Hampton Roads got HD locals on 61.5. I believe you're in that market.


----------



## GregNico

Anyone know who I need to talk to about my Local HD DMA to get Dish to activate my Phoenix locals instead of Tucson Arizona.

I live in a county that is supposed to get Phoenix locals and as such they have HD available. I have included the DMA map url below

Dish uses my zip code only and says I am in Tucson's DMA --- wrong-- 
my zip code goes into 2 counties

Direct TV actually has it right as they ask for which county I am in and gives me the Phoenix HD locals. 
--- side note They would give me Tucson if I said that I was in PIMA county south of Pinal.

the http://ekb.dbstalk.com/sdlocaldetail.htm#P

The map shows my county in the Phoenix DMA coverage

Pinal county is on bottom and I am just north of county line by a mile.

anyways I have gotten no where with customer service..


----------



## jonclayton

I just found this thread with a google search and it looks interesting. I would like to verify with you folks before I go ahead with anything. Local HD just came to my market (greenville, sc) last month. 

I currently have the Dish HD-DVR advantage system running and I am pretty pleased. I called today to add the locals and they are telling me as they did the poster above, that it will be $59.99 or a 24 month contract to do the "install" 

My question.. what exactly are they installing? I want to verify that its not an OTA antenna like the ones you can purchase from walmart etc. I"ve tried several of these and they are not always consistent in signal quality. I expect to be receiving my local HD via the satellite dish, is this correct? 

Also, has anyone found a way around the 24 month or 59.99 fee?


----------



## jgurley

The installation cost is for adding a dish pointed at satellite 61.5 which is where your locals are coming from. Most of us have one 1000.xx dish which receives programming from 110, 119 and 129. Others already have 2 dishes with one pointed at 110 and 119, the other at 61.5. If that's your situation I don't see the need for an installation fee.

I haven't seen where anyone has gotten around the fee/24 month contract.


----------



## painted8

James Long said:


> As JohnH notes, it's up to the local stations to cooperate ... and a decision of DISH on where to put the market.
> 
> Locals for South Bend Indiana are uplinked now ... not yet available but another "way down the list" market that will probably be available before Indy. But DISH is using a spotbeam off of a satellite at 61.5° to provide that signal.
> 
> In order to serve Indy from 61.5° MANY people will need a second dish ... that may also be part of the consideration. Putting a bigger market on a better dish. There also may be a question of if a 61.5° spotbeam covers Indy. There is a lot more in the decision than just working down the market list top to bottom.


Right now, is it a question of Indy Dish users pushing the local affiliates to play ball, or does it have more to do that we lost our place in line and the questionable viability of the 61.5 satellite has moved Indy down list? TIA


----------



## HobbyTalk

jgurley said:


> I haven't seen where anyone has gotten around the fee/24 month contract.


I got my wing dish installed at no cost and no additional contract.


----------



## BobaBird

david_jr said:


> The link to hdlite (from EKB HD locals) proved useless.


I sent a PM to the stophdlite site's creator last week asking where to find the hdlite info and got no response. The link will be removed at the next round of updates. Thanks for speaking up!


----------



## david_jr

No, thank you!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Another market has launched ......

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS*​
*Englewood, Colo., May 22, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition (HD) local channels in Ft. Myers - Naples, Fl.

In January, DISH Network® announced plans to enhance its HD programming line-up throughout 2008. DISH Network continues its commitment to reach the year-end goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels and now offers HD locals in 58 markets, reaching more than 66 percent of U.S. TV households.
DISH Network offers new customers the opportunity to upgrade for free to a dishHD DVR receiver like the ViP722™ -- which recently received the top-ranking Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms and offers up to 500 hours of storage capacity allowing customers to pause, rewind and fast forward their favorite TV programming.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will also receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR like the ViP722 and free installation (a $49.99 value). For more information on DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.815 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable companies for eight years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## Hamp89

I wonder when Toledo, OH will finally be added. I've been waiting a LONG time.


----------



## tvjay

Hamp89 said:


> I wonder when Toledo, OH will finally be added. I've been waiting a LONG time.


Do you know if they even have a local HD receive site yet?


----------



## EVAC41

I wonder when they are going to turn on Fargo, ND HD Locals, and wondering if they are going to be at 61.5, so I will know to get my dish 300 out of storage 95 miles away and put it on the roof, then hook it up to my 1000.2 using the aux in port.

Is it easy to sight without a tuner? I have been using a tuner all the time. But the tuner I was using my friend cannot find anymore in his storage place. Was a awesome one too sathawk 3000. Man do I miss that thing. It was awesome how it would tell you that you have locked on to the right satellite.


----------



## casolorz

tvjay said:


> Do you know if they even have a local HD receive site yet?


I am waiting on Wichita, KS, how do I find that out?
I know direct tv has hd locals (at least some).


----------



## girdnerg

Is E* only using 61.5 to add locals right now?

My DMA (Tulsa, OK) was on the list to be added in 2006. D* has them, but still no word from E*. I'm pretty sure they would have to put them up on 110.


----------



## Bobby H

According to the Echostar Knowledge Base (link at top of page under DBS Talk logo) these are the markets with local channels uplinked in HD, but not yet available.

Anchorage, AK - Uplinked to 110° 5/16/07

Beaumont, TX - Uplinked to 61.5° 3/05/08

Greenville, SC - Uplinked to 61.5° 3/12/08

Grand Rapids, MI - Uplinked to 61.5° 3/19/08

Fargo, ND - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/02/08
Florence-Myrtle Beach, SC - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/02/08
Madison, WI - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/02/08
Sherman, TX / Ada, OK - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/02/08
South Bend - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/02/08
Wichita Falls, TX / Lawton, OK - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/02/08

Albany, NY - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/09/08
Chattanooga - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/09/08
Burlington - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/09/08
Waco - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/09/08

Lansing, MI - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/16/08
Syracuse - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/16/08

Buffalo - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/23/08
Memphis - Uplinked to 61.5° 4/23/08

Scranton - Uplinked to 61.5° 5/21/08

I don't know if the date when the market was uplinked has any bearing on when the market will be made available. The Ft Myers market was uplinked at the beginning of March ahead of all the others on this list except for Anchorage, AK.


----------



## Rob Glasser

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS*​
*Englewood, Colo., May 29, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition (HD) local channels in Buffalo, N.Y. 
In January, DISH Network® announced plans to enhance its HD programming line-up throughout 2008. DISH Network continues its commitment to reach the year-end goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels and now offers HD locals in 59 markets, reaching more than 67 percent of U.S. TV households.
DISH Network offers new customers the opportunity to upgrade for free to a dishHD DVR receiver like the ViP722™ -- which recently received the top-ranking Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms and offers up to 500 hours of storage capacity allowing customers to pause, rewind and fast forward their favorite TV programming.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will also receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR like the ViP722 and free installation (a $49.99 value). For more information on DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

# # #​*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.815 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable companies for eight years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## PTS

Rob Glasser said:


> *DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS*​
> *Englewood, Colo., May 29, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition (HD) local channels in Buffalo, N.Y.


That's the news I've been waiting for!


----------



## falcon241073

When does Memphis, TN get ours?? It is uplinked....


----------



## lenny

PTS said:


> That's the news I've been waiting for!


What's odd is I still don't see Buffalo's ABC aka channel 7's HD channel. When these came online earlier in the week I waited for the official dish announcement thinking that I'll see it when they did the announcement. Does anyone see channel 7's HD feed? Maybe dish hasn't been able to come to terms with a contract with the station's owner?

Lenny


----------



## JohnH

lenny said:


> What's odd is I still don't see Buffalo's ABC aka channel 7's HD channel. When these came online earlier in the week I waited for the official dish announcement thinking that I'll see it when they did the announcement. Does anyone see channel 7's HD feed? Maybe dish hasn't been able to come to terms with a contract with the station's owner?
> 
> Lenny


WKBW has not been turned on. You will likely see it if it does become available.


----------



## lenny

JohnH said:


> WKBW has not been turned on. You will likely see it if it does become available.


It's odd that it hasn't been turned on yet. Typically I would think it's a contract dispute. Thanks for letting me know I shouldn't be seeing it. I'll just continue watching HD for that channel OTA.


----------



## James Long

lenny said:


> Maybe dish hasn't been able to come to terms with a contract with the station's owner?


That is both common and likely ... some stations look at their feeds as pots of gold and try to sell them as such. There has to be a limit to what DISH (or DirecTV) will pay for carriage or all stations would start selling their signals like pots of gold.

DirecTV is missing local stations as well for the same reason.


----------



## jrlead

May is almost over and still no Grand Rapids Locals in HD. Whats he deal?


----------



## BNUMM

jrlead said:


> May is almost over and still no Grand Rapids Locals in HD. Whats he deal?


A local retailer has been told that it will be June now.


----------



## James Long

In 94 minutes it _WILL_ be June. 

I'm surprised the market wasn't activated ... but it is there. One step further than a lot of markets.


----------



## peak_reception

James Long said:


> I'm surprised the market wasn't activated ... but it is there. One step further than a lot of markets.


 Having them "there" doesn't do anyone any good if it they aren't activated (as Indianapolians know all too well).

Someone brought out the Pom-Poms too soon on April 24:


> Shouldn't be long... it looks like DISH is opening the floodgates.


Only five markets added in May  Not exactly a flood of anticipated HD locals.


----------



## James Long

The 17 in April probably got your hopes up.  

The biggest setback for Indianapolis is that they are not uplinked any more.
If the channels are on the satellite it makes it easier to make them active.

You can always try DirecTV ... except they don't have the HD locals in your market.


----------



## HobbyTalk

But D* does have the GR locals in HD (-1).


----------



## moooog

I currently receive my Billings MT locals from 148, are you sure that when they are available in HD - they won't come in on the 148 as well? If not, I would assume I could simply re-aim my 148 to 61.5, as I would have no need of the standard def. feeds.


----------



## JohnH

moooog said:


> I currently receive my Billings MT locals from 148, are you sure that when they are available in HD - they won't come in on the 148 as well? If not, I would assume I could simply re-aim my 148 to 61.5, as I would have no need of the standard def. feeds.


Billings HD locals are not uplinked and likely will not be at 61.5 as that slot is for Eastern Channels. Seems like Fargo is the farthest one west on 61.5.


----------



## Bobby H

There's a number of markets in Texas and Oklahoma uplinked on 61.5° that are farther west than Fargo.


----------



## peano

Which transponder are the Buffalo HD channels on?


----------



## James Long

peano said:


> Which transponder are the Buffalo HD channels on?


They are on a spotbeam on transponder 13 (E12 at 61.5°).


----------



## max1

I too have been wondering about the hd locals for Omaha. What about the Omaha locals anybody know when we will get them I was told by the end of the year. Cant imagine it would take that long. Max.


----------



## peano

James Long said:


> They are on a spotbeam on transponder 13 (E12 at 61.5°).


Thanks


----------



## peak_reception

June 19. Grand Rapids. Good. Finally.


----------



## mhowie

James Long said:


> The biggest setback for Indianapolis is that they are not uplinked any more.
> If the channels are on the satellite it makes it easier to make them active.


I understand DirecTV has just added the Indianapolis HD CBS channel to its Indy HD local channel lineup.


----------



## JustinHEMI05

BobaBird said:


> See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm#future which also has a direct link into dishnetwork.com.


Ugg. According to this list Wilke Barre PA will get HD before the capital (which isn't even on the schedule). I live on the fringe between harrisburg and baltimore... does anyone know if they would allow me to switch to baltimores locals? I actually live physically closer to baltimore.

Justin


----------



## jrlead

peak_reception said:


> June 19. Grand Rapids. Good. Finally.


June 19th has come and gone...Still no Grand Rapids HD Locals


----------



## peak_reception

jrlead said:


> June 19th has come and gone...Still no Grand Rapids HD Locals


 Yup. Just another broken promise, and this time from Charlie's own mouth in his latest "Charlie Chat."

Also, word has it (reported on another thread) that the Grand Rapids HD locals will *not* include CBS.  That was news to me.

But stop complaining!! We got the World Fishing Network!


----------



## BNUMM

Just a clarification. GR locals will not include CBS if they are activated on June 26. According to EKB CBS is uplinked.


----------



## peak_reception

So now HD locals are available in the Grand Rapids market... or so I hear. I'm signed on for both locals and HD but don't have a wing dish so I can't get them yet. 

But here is a new channel I see in my guide this morning: 

075-00 "New: HD Local Channels in Your Area" 

So naturally I clicked on it to see more about the good news, and what do I see: 

"This program is not available for viewing in your area" :lol: 

Incidentally, that's the message I get each and every time I've ever clicked on the HD RSN Comcast Sports Chicago, despite the fact that it's supposed to be available in this market.


----------



## BNUMM

Do you have a Dish 1000? I believe you need to get the 129 sat. and subscribe to regional sports package.


----------



## peak_reception

BNUMM said:


> Do you have a Dish 1000? I believe you need to get the 129 sat. and subscribe to regional sports package.


 I've got a DISH 1000 + or .2 or whatever it's called (the newest one). So not only do I get sat. 129 but I have the Top 200 tier which includes 2 local HD (and SD) RSNs; FOX Sports Detroit and Comcast Sports Chicago.

I know I get Comcast Sports Chicago because occasionally there will be an SD program on it I can watch. But there has *never* been an HD program which will allow me to watch. They're stacked in my guide as:

FSD HD
FSD (SD) 
CSN HD
CSN (SD)


----------



## JohnH

Do you get the Cubs on the CSN(SD)?


----------



## James Long

peak_reception said:


> 075-00 "New: HD Local Channels in Your Area"


Everyone seems to be getting that ... I consider it a bug.


----------



## peak_reception

JohnH said:


> Do you get the Cubs on the CSN(SD)?


 No Cubs on SD either. But I have seen a few sports events on CSNCH SD such as a Northern Illinois/Western Michigan football game last Fall.

I have never seen anything on CSNCH HD. *Always "Not Available"* in my area. Not just the Cubs, or the Black Hawks, or the White Sox... Nor does Home or Away game status matter. Why is the HD stuff even shown in the guide if we aren't allowed to view any of it?

Then again, I can't claim to have tried tuning in every single event that's ever run on CSNCH HD since last July. So I would be curious if any other Grand Rapids DMA subscriber to CSNCH has ever watched a single event in HD?


----------



## swissy

I have seen the Hawks and Red Wings on CSNHD


----------



## peak_reception

swissy said:


> I have seen the Hawks and Red Wings on CSNHD


 Interesting. Maybe that's because the Red Wings are already on Fox Sports Detroit so there's no contractual conflict? Have you seen the Hawks against anyone but the Red Wings?


----------



## falcon241073

memphis, TN still does mnot have HD locals yet and from what I hear it was supposed to be 6/19 then 6/26. And yes I know today aint over yet. But still no locals


----------



## JohnH

falcon241073 said:


> memphis, TN still does mnot have HD locals yet and from what I hear it was supposed to be 6/19 then 6/26. And yes I know today aint over yet. But still no locals


3 of them became available on Wednesday June 25, 2008.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1657774&postcount=22


----------



## millertime

ok here is the deal. You can't get Cubs or Sox games because of your zip code. Blackhawks are available however not many games are broadcast on tv at all. The Bulls are also available for you as well. It is not up to the sat. provider on the availability of the ball games its up to the clubs themselves. For whatever reason our zip code allows us 2 rsns which is great but I can't help feeling cheated by the blackout of MLB games. Hope this helps! Maybe we need to write the teams and explain our situation and plead our case.


----------



## peak_reception

Thanks Miller, I wasn't necessarily blaming Dish for this situation. Just frustrated that I can never seem to tune in an RSN (CSNCH-HD) which is supposedly available in our area. You've shed some light on the situation.


----------

